# Two attractions go dark at WDW



## Pietin (Jul 19, 2017)

Don't know how many of you received this but is it sad, at least for The Great Movie Ride.  We were not a big fan of Ellen's Energy Adventure but it was a good place to take a nap.


----------



## Denise L (Jul 19, 2017)

The Great Movie Ride is going to become Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway.  I hadn't heard what the plans are for Ellen's Energy Adventure.


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 19, 2017)

We went on both for the first time last December and I understand why they're closing - both are very out dated and weird. Not sad about either one closing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mj2vacation (Jul 19, 2017)

Denise L said:


> The Great Movie Ride is going to become Mickey and Minnie's Runaway Railway.  I hadn't heard what the plans are for Ellen's Energy Adventure.


It will be a Guardians of the Galaxy ride.  No concept art yet


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 20, 2017)

I'll miss Ellen's Energy Adventure. It was a great place for a nap on a hot day while you waited for a Fastpass time.

I'm sorry about the Great Movie Ride. I was looking forward to showing my grand-daughter the yellow brick road and all of the characters, but she isn't going until January.

Sheila


----------



## stanleyu (Jul 22, 2017)

Ellen's Energy - the Universe of Energy - was an extremely popular, exciting ride when WDW opened. But 35 years later a change is way overdue! I still enjoy the Great Movie Ride. But I guess its time has come as well.


----------



## AnnaS (Jul 23, 2017)

Pretty neutral about seeing them go but will miss them regardless.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 23, 2017)

Oh, my ... WDW and my early college days.  WDW ... many of my classmates participated in the televised "Wonderful World of Disney Opening Day parade" and events ... and "Disney World" paid those classmates in ALL E-Tickets booklets with Admission & ride tickets thru out the park (one park was open ... Magic Kingdom). Going value on the college campus "For Sale" bulletin board was $5 per ticket book.... each was an all E-Ticket book. And the college participants THOUGHT they were getting PAID (MONEY) for their rehearsal time and actually parade event ... they got those ticket books instead.

I think I went to WDW at least 6+ times that 1971-1972 college year. Needed a car & driver ... but way better than walking to the movie theater in town. And when I retuned to campus, 15 months later ... had NO INTEREST in drive back to WDW and paying full price.

PS Several of my male college friends crewed the Nemo's Submarine ride. Those boats always had water slushing around the bottom of the 'ride' ... the porthole windows leaked slightly when underwater. And of course, some teenager would make a comment about the sub was sinking. Now GONE.

PS #2 The TRAM ride across the park ... was a great way to get around. I guess, too many people 'dropped' stuff from those 4 person open cars. I personally did NOT like how they seem to swing in the air. Now GONE.

PS #3 The Haunted Mansion has not really CHANGED ...except the landscaped has grown WAY BIGGER. And there are other shops along the path to that ride.


----------



## markestacio (Jul 25, 2017)

Well that's inevitable for something that is outdated.


----------

